# Ways To Stack Smoking Wood



## roadkill cafe (Dec 21, 2012)

Some folks have way too much time on their hands. Very creative though.













ATT00002.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00003.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00004.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00005.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00006.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00007.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00008.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00009.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00010.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00011.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00012.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00013.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00014.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00015.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00016.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00017.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


















ATT00018.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Dec 22, 2012


----------



## bbq bill (Dec 21, 2012)

None of the pictures would load for me...


----------



## smoking b (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't see anything either...


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, that's strange. They were there before. I'll try to reload them. Sorry folks.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know. Reloaded. Hope they're there now.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 22, 2012)

Yup they are there now - pretty cool. Some of them would take a VERY long time to make!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Dec 22, 2012)

wow. that is a lot of sticks.  wish I had that much time.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 22, 2012)

:icon_eek:


~Martin


----------



## ldrus (Dec 22, 2012)

Thats to wild!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 22, 2012)

Those are very cool..... Way more time then I have.....


----------



## bbq bill (Dec 22, 2012)

OK, WOW some are really cool!!


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome! Love the owl and the tree!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 23, 2012)

Sweet deer blind.


----------

